# AMD8111 + Sound

## Aproxx

Hallo!

Ich hab hier ein Tyan Thunder K8W mit AMD8111 Chip und würde gerne den Sound nutzen. Ich habe das entsprechende Modul in den Kernel fix einkompiliert (i8x0), aber es geht trotzdem nicht.

Kernel: 2.6.9-rc1-mm3

AMD64

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Und was heißt "geht trotzdem nicht"? Was sagt das log (dmesg)?

----------

## Aproxx

Das ist das Einzige, was ich zum Sound in der Ausgabe von dmesg finden kann:

ALSA device list:

  #0: AMD AMD8111 at 0xb800, irq 17

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Mehr ist bei mir auch nicht vorhanden (nur mit SB Live!). Hast du die Kanäle frei geschalten (z.B. alsamixer)?

----------

## Aproxx

Ja, hab ich. KDE meldet dauernd, dass es /dev/dsp nicht gibt. Ich verwende udev, liegt es vielleicht daran?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Ziemlich wahrscheinlich. Hotplug hast du aber im Kernel aktiviert? Ob der i8x0-Treiber hotplug unterstützt weiß ich nun nicht, aber du kannst ja mal testweise die enstprechenden Dateien per Hand anlegen:

theben:/home/jo# ll /dev/sound

insgesamt 0

crw-------  1 jo audio 14, 12  9. Sep 20:25 adsp

crw-------  1 jo audio 14,  4  9. Sep 20:25 audio

crw-------  1 jo audio 14,  3  9. Sep 20:25 dsp

crw-------  1 jo audio 14,  0  9. Sep 20:25 mixer

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, werd ich nach der Schule. Und wie leg ich die an? Mit mkdev (oder so)? Hotplug ist im Kernel aktiviert. Ich hab auch schon probiert i8x0 als Modul zu kompilieren, weil das einem hier im Forum geholfen hat.

----------

## Aproxx

Sodala, habs probiert, geht nicht, siehe hier:

Device angelegt:

```

bash-2.05b# mknod /dev/dsp c 14 3

bash-2.05b# chmod 600 /dev/dsp

bash-2.05b# chown locutus /dev/dsp

bash-2.05b# chgrp audio /dev/dsp

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/dsp

/dev/dsp

bash-2.05b# ls -lah /dev/dsp

crw-------  1 locutus audio 14, 3 10. Sep 14:00 /dev/dsp

bash-2.05b#            

```

Fehlermeldung von artsd:

```

bash-2.05b$ artsd

unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-locutus/localhost-3e0d-41419707)

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device)

bash-2.05b$

```

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Die Device-Dateien von alsa befinden sich unter /dev/sound (bzw. teilweise unter /dev/snd). /dev/dsp ist ein symlink auf /dev/sound/dsp. Mich wundert jetzt allerdings schon etwas, wieso die Device-Dateien unter /dev/sound mir gehören.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Aproxx

/dev/sound hab ich nicht   :Sad: 

Eine Soundkarte kann ich nicht einbauen, weil der einzige PCI Slot, den ich hab durch den Radiator verdeckt ist.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

mkdir /dev/sound ???

Geht es hier auch um das Thunder? Ich bin jetzt echt versucht, bei mir auch mal die 8111 für den Sound zu probieren.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Aproxx

Ja, es geht um das Thunder K8W. Wäre nett wenn du es versuchen würdest. Ich schau mir gleich mal die Treiber CD,die beim MB dabei war an, ob da was drauf ist.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Funktioniert, die Reiter blasen mir mind. genauso klar um die Ohren, wie mit der Sound Blaster. Ist zwar ein Tiger und kein Thunder, aber das dürfte keinen Unterschied machen. Hast du udev und hotplug sauber funktionsfähig bei dir? Es gibt zwei hotplug-Pakete, einmal hotplug-base und dann noch hotplug. Sind die bei dir beide installiert. Der i8x0-Treiber versteht sich mit udev, so daß die entsprechenden Device-Dateien automatisch angelegt werden sollten (tut es bei mir).

----------

## Aproxx

Beide hotplug Pakete sind installiert und dürfte auch funktionieren, da USB Sticks automatisch erscheinen im /dev.

Folgende Module sind geladen:

```

Unimatrix01 linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_amd756              5764  0

i2c_dev                10368  0

lm85                   24168  0

w83627hf               31016  0

i2c_sensor              3392  2 lm85,w83627hf

i2c_amd8111             5632  0

i2c_core               20864  6 i2c_amd756,i2c_dev,lm85,w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_amd8111

snd_intel8x0           32392  0

snd_ac97_codec         73472  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6848  1 snd_intel8x0

nvidia               5284532  12

```

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

w83627hf brauchst du nicht

Und /dev/sound existiert bei dir nicht?   :Question: 

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, w.... und, tschüss!   :Very Happy: 

```

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/sound

ls: /dev/sound: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

bash-2.05b$                      

```

Wie es aussieht nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Welche Version von udev hast du installiert?

----------

## Aproxx

030

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Steht bei dir in der /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

# sound devices

KERNEL="adsp",            NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp",             NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp[0-9]*",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer[0-9]*", NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

?

----------

## Aproxx

Ja, 

```

# alsa devices

KERNEL="controlC[0-9]*", NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="hw[CD0-9]*",     NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="pcm[CD0-9cp]*",  NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="midiC[D0-9]*",   NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="timer",          NAME="snd/%k"

KERNEL="seq",            NAME="snd/%k"

# sound devices

KERNEL="adsp",            NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="audio[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp",             NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="dsp[0-9]*",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer",           NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="mixer[0-9]*",     NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer",       NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="sequencer[0-9]*", NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK="%k"

```

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Das ist jetzt schon interessant. Sowohl /dev/snd, als auch /dev/sound sowie sämtliche symlinks werden eigentlich von udev angelegt. Du kannst mal noch den Soundtreiber fest in den Kernel eincompilieren. Vielleicht hilft das ja.

----------

## Neo_0815

Was sagt denn:

alsamixer -> F2  ??

MfG

----------

## Aproxx

Es sprach zu mir:

```

????????????????????[AlsaMixer v1.0.5 (Press Escape to quit)]???????????????????

? Card: AMD AMD8111                                                            ?

? Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B                                                 ?

?                                                                              ?

?                                                                              ?

? ???????????????????????????????????[/proc]?????????????????????????????????? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/version:                                                     ? ?

? ?====================                                                      ? ?

? ?Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:5? ?

? ?Compiled on Sep  7 2004 for kernel 2.6.9-rc1-mm3 (SMP).                   ? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/cards:                                                       ? ?

? ?===================                                                       ? ?

? ?0 [AMD8111        ]: ICH - AMD AMD8111                                    ? ?

? ?                     AMD AMD8111 at 0xb800, irq 17                        ? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/devices:                                                     ? ?

? ?=====================                                                     ? ?

? ?  0: [0- 0]: ctl                                                          ? ?

? ? 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture                                        ? ?

? ? 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback                                       ? ?

? ? 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture                                        ? ?

? ? 33:       : timer                                                        ? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/oss/devices:                                                 ? ?

? ?=========================                                                 ? ?

? ?No information available.                                                 ? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/timers:                                                      ? ?

? ?====================                                                      ? ?

? ?G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)                            ? ?

? ?G1: RTC timer : 976.562us (100000000 ticks)                               ? ?

? ?P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE                                        ? ?

? ?P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE                                         ? ?

? ?P0-1-1: PCM capture 0-1-1 : SLAVE                                         ? ?

? ?                                                                          ? ?

? ?/proc/asound/pcm:                                                         ? ?

? ?=================                                                         ? ?

? ?00-00: Intel ICH : AMD AMD8111 : playback 1 : capture 1                   ? ?

? ?00-01: Intel ICH - MIC ADC : AMD AMD8111 - MIC ADC : capture 1            ? ?

? ?###############################################################???????????? ?

?                                                                              ?

?                                                                              ?

?                                                                              ?

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

```

Werd gleich probieren den Treiber einzukompileren (hatte ich schon mal und ging trotzdem nicht).

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Fix einkompilieren bringt auch nichts.

Aber ich hab, glaube ich, etwas interessantes gefunden:

```

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/snd/

controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  timer

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/sndstat

/dev/sndstat

bash-2.05b$ cat /dev/sndstat

cat: /dev/sndstat: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

bash-2.05b$         

```

edit: /dev/sndstat blinkt in der KDE Konsole rot, hat das was zu bedeuten?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

No idea?   :Sad: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> edit: /dev/sndstat blinkt in der KDE Konsole rot, hat das was zu bedeuten?

 

/dev/sndstat ist normalerweise ein link auf /proc/asound/oss/sndstat. Ich würde mal sagen, letzteres existiert bei dir nicht. Bevor wir hier jetzt weiter rumdocktorn, würde ich erstmal vorschlagen, daß du einen stabile Kernel nimmst (2.6.7, bitte nicht 2.6.8 oder 2.6.8.1). Erstell dafür die config neu, nicht die aktuelle übernehmen.

----------

## Neo_0815

Der ganze 2.6er Zweig ist sogesehen unstable.

2.6.8 ist ok ... wie siehts denn mit der Alsa-oss Konfiguration aus?

MfG

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> 2.6.8 ist ok ... 

 

Nein ist er nicht, der hat ein memory leak. Außerdem scheint er mir auch sonst recht buggy.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie siehts denn mit der Alsa-oss Konfiguration aus?
> 
> 

 

Was meinst du damit?

----------

## Aproxx

Also so weit ich weis ist der 2.6 der stabile zweig (geradzahlig).

Ich mach gleich das downgrade, mal schaun was es bringt.

Ich nehme mal an du meinst mit alsa config die Module im Kernel, ja die hab ich. Oder meinst du die Sache im Userland, alsa-utils, ja die hab ich auch. Und ja, alsasound wurde gestartet.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> Also so weit ich weis ist der 2.6 der stabile zweig (geradzahlig).

 

Ist er auch, aber der ist auch noch sehr jung und nicht gut getestet. Da werden noch so einige bugs auftauchen, bis das Teil reif ist für Mission Critical.

----------

## Aproxx

Also, ich hab jetzt mal den normalen 2.6.7er kompiliert, doch beim booten kommen lauter Fehlermeldungen, dass alsa nicht initialisiert wurde, audio error's, hotplug wurde nicht gestartet, /dev/dsp gibt es aber trotzdem.

Jetzt kompilier ich grad neu mit hotplug, i2c und probiers nochmal.

----------

## Aproxx

Sound geht jetzt, DANKE AN EUCH BEIDE!!!!! Nur schade, dass es mitm 9er nicht geht, aber was solls, vielleicht in einer späteren Version wieder.

Beim Laden des nvidia kernel moduls 6111 kommt der Fehler pci_get_class. Was soll ich tun?

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

emerge nvidia-kernel

----------

## Aproxx

Problem ist noch da.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Welchen Kernel hast du installiert, den von gentoo oder von kernel.org? Zeigt /usr/src/linux auf /usr/src/linux-2.6.7?

----------

## Aproxx

Der von Kernel.org über portage, das Problem hat sicher aber schon erledigt.

Ich hab ein Portage Overlay vom nvidia-kernel für die mm-sources (wo genau das Problem durch das gelöst wurde) noch gehabt. Normale nvidia-kernel installiert -> Problem gelöst!

Nochmals vielen DANK!

Wenn dann der 2. RAM Riegel und die 6800 GT da ist und der Herr da oben grad einen guten Tag hat und mir vielleicht auch ein paar grad CPU Temp weniger schenkt (derzeit unter Last ca. 47-48°) dann bin ich rundum Glücklich und kann meinen im Prinzip jungfräulichen Kampfkolloss richtig nutzen.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> der Herr da oben grad einen guten Tag hat und mir vielleicht auch ein paar grad CPU Temp weniger schenkt (derzeit unter Last ca. 47-48°)

 

Das kann durchaus normal sein, kommt ganz auf den Kühler an. Des weiteren hast du ja auch zwei CPUs im Gehäuse, die beide ordentlich heizen. Ich hatte bei meinem Opteron (144 - 1.8GHz) mit dem boxed-Kühler max. 43°C (allerdings auch bei 6000rpm). Die 48°C sehen für mich da ganz gut aus. Wesentlich kühler wirst du sie nur mit (sehr) starker Gehäuse-Durchlüftung oder WaKü bekommen.

----------

## Aproxx

Ich hab ne Wakü   :Twisted Evil: 

1 Dual Radiator und 2 Single Radiatoren = 3 120mm Lüfter die Rausblasen

Reinblasen tut nur ein 80er und ein 12er 230V. Wenn das Gehäuse offen ist, hat das Wasser ca. 35-36 sprich CPU ca. 44-45°.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Mein System hat bei einem Opteron (1.8GHz) 30°-32°C (Vollast dank F@H). Das läßt sich mit deinem Sys aber kaum Vergleichen, da Zalman Reserator 1, sprich externer Radiator (mit 2.5L Wasser). Wie stark sind denn deine Prozessoren?

----------

## Aproxx

2x Opteron 246 (2.0Ghz)

Wenn ich mich dazu überwinden kann, werde ich statt den 3 12ern 3 12er mit 230V einbauen und der eine, der Die Luft ins Gehäuse bringt wird durch einen 230V mit 330 m³/h oder mehr ersetzt.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Wozu? Die Werte deines Systems sind doch vollkommen in Ordnung.

----------

## Aproxx

Ich finds halt ein bissl viel für eine Wakü.

Die Temps hätt ich mit einer Lukü sicher auch hinbekommen.

btw. Ich hab seit kurzer Zeit einen Trackball (leider von M$) und würde gerne die beiden Zusatztasten nutzen, zb. in Konqueror für vor und zurück, weist du vielleicht zufällig wie das geht?

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Aproxx wrote:*   

> btw. Ich hab seit kurzer Zeit einen Trackball (leider von M$) und würde gerne die beiden Zusatztasten nutzen, zb. in Konqueror für vor und zurück, weist du vielleicht zufällig wie das geht?

 

Nope -> extra Thread aufmachen, da werden sie geholfen  :Wink: 

----------

